# would this website be a reputable breeder??



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://earlylacyranchero.com/index.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't think so since they take credit cards and Paypal! LOL
It doesn't sound like they are breeding to better the breed. They give
no genetic guarantee.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a chart that shows the difference between a reputable breeder and a backyard breeder. I think it will answer your question:

http://web.archive.org/web/19960101-re_/ht....com/bbvsrb.htm


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

While maybe not a puppymill, I would not get a dog from these people. Looking at the pictures of their dogs, they do not look like the breed standard. I think it would be a gamble on what you may get. I'd still very much say this is a byb. Maybe they do health checks, but you still might not get what you expect or want. I also noted that they let puppies go as young as eight weeks old.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't: From their site:


*"Dogs may be available as early as 8 weeks but more likely we will want to wait until the dog is 10 weeks old- especially if the dog is being shipped."*


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like a really clever BYB to me, maybe its a really "well intentioned" BYB. Probably not any less expensive than a really reputable breeder. I don't know.... If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and talks like a duck...Its probably a duck. Just my opinion.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

When I look at breeder websites the first thing I look for is their dogs, not their puppies. I look for Show Champions, Show Hopefuls, etc... If I don't see that, I usually keep going. If the only thing they find important to show on their site is their puppies, I'm not interested.

I looked at the "Proud Parents" on this site and found only 2 dogs. For some reason the lack of a top-knot jumps out at me, I don't know why, but it did.

I find it interesting they have a link to the AMA site, but obviously do not follow the Ethics of the organization (i.e. Puppies going before 12 weeks).

Are you just curious or are you looking for another one?!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would say they are definitely a Backyard Breeder...It sounds like they love their dogs, but aren't breeding to improve the lines by any means.

Did you see how weird the "dad" of the litter looked on the "family" page? That coat is definitely not one that should be passed down to another generation.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Okay, HUUUUUUGE red flag here: "Dogs may be available as early as 8 weeks but more likely we will want to wait until the dog is 10 weeks old- especially if the dog is being shipped."

Yeah....definitely stay AWAY.*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687473


> When I look at breeder websites the first thing I look for is their dogs, not their puppies. I look for Show Champions, Show Hopefuls, etc...[/B]


^ me too. ^


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

my mom is threatening to take either cupcake or muffin away since shes watching them while i go to disney hahahah so i was talking to my sister and we think getting her her own is a good idea... but my mom hasnt been the nicest this year hahaha...


i dont think i could do three right now haha...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687834


> my mom is threatening to take either cupcake or muffin away since shes watching them while i go to disney hahahah so i was talking to my sister and we think getting her her own is a good idea... but my mom hasnt been the nicest this year hahaha...
> 
> 
> i dont think i could do three right now haha...[/B]



Personally I wouldn't ever buy a puppy as a gift unless the recipient knew they were getting a puppy. They normally wind up in a shelter after the novelty of it all wears off.

As for the website......NO, NO, NO! Like everyone else said, they are a BYB and you don't want to have anything to do with those. What about a rescue dog if your mom agrees? 

Have fun at Disney! How long are you gone for?


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I am so sorry to say this but where do these people come from! I didn't get a good feeling from their site and I really don't think they are all that great. As someone else said, looks like a BYB with a ok site.


----------

